# Obtaining Drivers License in Spain



## Burriana Babs

I understand you have to have a current valid drivers license to change over in Spain. Is this correct? Do they allow any extension as my drivers license expires 17th of January and I will apply for my residencia cert. 20th Dec. So do not think I will have my residencia before my license expires.

Any one know of anyway around this?

If not getting around it, then will I have to take a written test and a driving test to get a license in Spain? Is it hard or pretty simple? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky

Depends if you speak Spanish .... the Driving test here is all in Spanish.

As an EU citizen my licence can be used here under the EU system, although it has to be changed to a Spanish one when it expires.

I have read on several occasions and on other forums that a US licence will not be acceptable if you are a resident here, and you would need to take a test.

However I also read that an International licence would be acceptable, but I have my doubts on that if you are resident in Spain


----------



## Bevdeforges

Any way you can renew your driver's license now? (I'm assuming you're from the US, where you have to renew every 4 years or so.) That way you'll have a valid license when it's time to apply for your Spanish one.

Normally, it's only licenses from certain states that can be exchanged for a local license. Check with the Consulate (US consulate in Spain) to see which states have reciprocity. If your license is from one of the "lucky states" it will be worthwhile to renew a bit early if you possibly can. Otherwise, you may need to start looking for driving schools.


----------



## Stravinsky

Burriana Babs said:


> I understand you have to have a current valid drivers license to change over in Spain. Is this correct? Do they allow any extension as my drivers license expires 17th of January and I will apply for my residencia cert. 20th Dec. So do not think I will have my residencia before my license expires.
> 
> Any one know of anyway around this?
> 
> If not getting around it, then will I have to take a written test and a driving test to get a license in Spain? Is it hard or pretty simple?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Oh, btw, normally the issue of residencia certificates is immediate. You go down to the local police station, fill in a form, and then go to the bank to pay. The cert is issued when you return to the station. Is it different where you are, or are you under the old system (res card)


----------



## Burriana Babs

Well it is not really different here, but ecause I am married to a British citizen and I am American things are handled a little different. Hopefully I will get my certificate before my license expires. I have found out that the cost of getting a Spanish license is really steep. Hopefully I will just be able to exchange mine.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not to burst your bubble, but I just found this on the website of the US Embassy in Madrid (the typo is authentic):

"There is no reciprocal agreement between Spain and the US for facilitating the obtaining of a Spanish Driver’s License. Therefore, American citizens in Spain who which to obtain Spanish driver’s license must comply with Spanish driving regulations."

I think you'll find that getting a driver's license anywhere in Europe is expensive (certainly compared to the US, where it's often said you can get your driving license for "50 cents and a Wheaties boxtop" <g>).

On the bright side, I wound up having to take driving lessons in Germany to get my license there. It actually isn't a half bad idea - you actually will know the driving rules (which are just a little different from those in the US). Besides, most European licenses are good forever (or until you hit the age of 65 or 70). Think of it as an investment.


----------



## Stravinsky

Bevdeforges said:


> "There is no reciprocal agreement between Spain and the US for facilitating the obtaining of a Spanish Driver’s License. Therefore, American citizens in Spain who which to obtain Spanish driver’s license must comply with Spanish driving regulations."


Yes, thats what I mentioned above ..... theres a reciprocal agreement with EU countries, but from outside the EU its a test, and I'm afraid its in Spanish which adds to the problems.


----------



## Burriana Babs

My understanding is because I am married to a EU citizen I have to be treated the same as he is. Therefore my license would be exchangable. But my problem is that I may not get my resl. cert before my license expires. Yes my current license is an american license.


----------



## Burriana Babs

Well guess I will not have to worry about it for a while longer. Got word from my Gestor that he had submitted the documents to the Malaga police and the specialist there said my marriage licence was not valid as it is over 3 months old. Well I would think so I have been married for 5 1/2 years. But what I think they really ment was that the certified copy date was over the time period. But that will not be a real problem as I can get another copy in January when my hubby takes a trip over to the UK.

I will see my Gestor on Wednesday and get additional information from him regarding all of this. Will let you know how that turns out.


----------



## libove

Okay, I've just read the entire annotated law on driving, and skimmed the whole of the DGT web site (Dirección General de Tráfico : La DGT : Bienvenida), and the one thing I didn't see is the prerequisites for actually going and taking the Spanish drivers' license test? Obviously, my Spanish isn't as good as it needs to be...
What web page provides the prerequisites, and lists the sites and days/hours, for taking the driver's test? (Barcelona / Cataluña).
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## chris(madrid)

Burriana Babs said:


> My understanding is because I am married to a EU citizen I have to be treated the same as he is. Therefore my license would be exchangable. But my problem is that I may not get my resl. cert before my license expires. Yes my current license is an american license.


The issue may not be YOUR status but that of your licence. 

You may well be (under EU law) considered EU as you're the spouse of an EU citizen. BUT the fact seems to be that your licence is a US one. 

I have a mate in Germany. A Brit married to a German but he was raised in the US from 6 years on. He was a CHiP patrolman, but had to retake his test in Germany despite being "persuit" certified. As such he kept renewing his US one too. Was useful sometimes. 

I'd NOT leave it too late Babs - getting a test lined up here takes TIME and iirc they insist on a certain number of lessons usually. Visit a driving school. Or find the Exam centre and ask them.


----------



## Burriana Babs

Finally received my resident card so my gestor is going to get busy on the drivers license in January. Guess he will find out just what I will have to do to obtain my Spanish license. Will keep you posted as it progresses.


----------



## Skyewalter

*Autoschool and driving exams for the Spanish license*

I JUST received my driver's license this past Friday in La Coruña. What you have to do is enroll in a driving school (autoescuela), since everything is done through it. You'll pay for manuals (I bought both English and Spanish manuals), driving lessons (prácticas), and you may even pay for each exam that you take. So, for me, my breakdown was this:

220 euros to enroll in school
60 euros for both English and Spanish manuals
30 euros to get a psicotécnico exam
20 euros to register for the written exam (teórico)
140 euros to have 14 driving lessons 
20 euros to take the road test

So, enroll in school, go to classes, and really really study the manuals at home. Read through the entire 400-page Spanish manual and if you want to, use the English manual to help you understand. Then take loads of practice tests, online at todotest but also take the practice tests that your autoescuela has. Once you're ready, you'll register for the written exam through your autoescuela. THEY'RE the ones who will tell you which day and at what hour your exam will be, and if they're like my driving school, they'll actually take you to the place of the exam in a bus with all the other students from your school who are taking the exam. I had heard lots of horror stories about the exam, but I found that all of the practice tests and the actual exam seemed to focus and repeat on a few themes. 

Then, once you pass the written exam, you'll start taking your driving lessons. Are you from the States? Even if you've been driving since you were 16 (like me), it's still good to take a few lessons just so you can become familiar with the roads in your city. And your instructor will have lots of tips on how to pass the exam (not how to drive, mind you, but how to pass your exam!)

And then you'll register for your driving exam, go with your instructor to meet your examiner, and the road test will take about 10 minutes. Hopefully you'll pass on your first try, but if you don't, don't be discouraged. When I went for my exam this past Friday, 3 students had failed before me (they were all from my autoschool). One girl had failed for the 4th time! And then, immediately before my exam, 2 girls passed. For both of them it was their 5th time taking the exam - 5th!!! They were both Spaniards.

The exams are just nerve-wracking for people. The system is slightly flawed - they make the road test so difficult that even if you do know how to drive, they test you on how well you know the area and the roads, too. 

Well, all of this is still really fresh for me so if anyone has any more questions, feel free to ask and I can spew out more info!


----------



## Tallulah

Skyewalter said:


> I JUST received my driver's license this past Friday in La Coruña. What you have to do is enroll in a driving school (autoescuela), since everything is done through it. You'll pay for manuals (I bought both English and Spanish manuals), driving lessons (prácticas), and you may even pay for each exam that you take. So, for me, my breakdown was this:
> 
> 220 euros to enroll in school
> 60 euros for both English and Spanish manuals
> 30 euros to get a psicotécnico exam
> 20 euros to register for the written exam (teórico)
> 140 euros to have 14 driving lessons
> 20 euros to take the road test
> 
> So, enroll in school, go to classes, and really really study the manuals at home. Read through the entire 400-page Spanish manual and if you want to, use the English manual to help you understand. Then take loads of practice tests, online at todotest but also take the practice tests that your autoescuela has. Once you're ready, you'll register for the written exam through your autoescuela. THEY'RE the ones who will tell you which day and at what hour your exam will be, and if they're like my driving school, they'll actually take you to the place of the exam in a bus with all the other students from your school who are taking the exam. I had heard lots of horror stories about the exam, but I found that all of the practice tests and the actual exam seemed to focus and repeat on a few themes.
> 
> Then, once you pass the written exam, you'll start taking your driving lessons. Are you from the States? Even if you've been driving since you were 16 (like me), it's still good to take a few lessons just so you can become familiar with the roads in your city. And your instructor will have lots of tips on how to pass the exam (not how to drive, mind you, but how to pass your exam!)
> 
> And then you'll register for your driving exam, go with your instructor to meet your examiner, and the road test will take about 10 minutes. Hopefully you'll pass on your first try, but if you don't, don't be discouraged. When I went for my exam this past Friday, 3 students had failed before me (they were all from my autoschool). One girl had failed for the 4th time! And then, immediately before my exam, 2 girls passed. For both of them it was their 5th time taking the exam - 5th!!! They were both Spaniards.
> 
> The exams are just nerve-wracking for people. The system is slightly flawed - they make the road test so difficult that even if you do know how to drive, they test you on how well you know the area and the roads, too.
> 
> Well, all of this is still really fresh for me so if anyone has any more questions, feel free to ask and I can spew out more info!


Do you happen to know if courses are available for residents that although have their driving licences, are able to take a course in order to familiarise themselves with the system over here? I must admit, it took me a little while to get used to things over here, but now am pretty au fait on my own patch - sat nav is a godsend - but would like to feel more confident driving further afield without. 

Thanks,
Tallulah.


----------



## Skyewalter

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Do you happen to know if courses are available for residents that although have their driving licences, are able to take a course in order to familiarise themselves with the system over here? I must admit, it took me a little while to get used to things over here, but now am pretty au fait on my own patch - sat nav is a godsend - but would like to feel more confident driving further afield without.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tallulah.


Hey Tallulah,
Two thoughts come to mind: 1) you could pop in to a local autoescuela and ask them if you could pay to sit in on some of their classes. Since you don't need a license, maybe they'll give you a discount and you won't have to pay the 220 I did just to enroll in my school.

2) This option might be more palatable and feasible: you could buy the Spanish driving manuals from the driving school. They're very thorough and you can learn all about the Spanish points system, what documents you have to drive with, road signs you'll see (there are SO many!), and what speed limits people are allowed to go depending on what vehicle they're driving (it's mind-boggling the different rules for different vehicles). 

My set of a Spanish manual + practice-test booklet cost about 20 euros. I believe you can buy just the manual, though. Reading through the manual helped a ton in setting a good foundation of knowledge for me. I didn't get anything out of going to classes at the autoescuela, actually. I went to about 3 of them, realized he was teaching straight from the manual, and so I just studied on my own at home. I also had the English manual that they special-ordered for me and went through both the English and Spanish manuals at the same time. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tallulah

Skyewalter said:


> Hey Tallulah,
> Two thoughts come to mind: 1) you could pop in to a local autoescuela and ask them if you could pay to sit in on some of their classes. Since you don't need a license, maybe they'll give you a discount and you won't have to pay the 220 I did just to enroll in my school.
> 
> 2) This option might be more palatable and feasible: you could buy the Spanish driving manuals from the driving school. They're very thorough and you can learn all about the Spanish points system, what documents you have to drive with, road signs you'll see (there are SO many!), and what speed limits people are allowed to go depending on what vehicle they're driving (it's mind-boggling the different rules for different vehicles).
> 
> My set of a Spanish manual + practice-test booklet cost about 20 euros. I believe you can buy just the manual, though. Reading through the manual helped a ton in setting a good foundation of knowledge for me. I didn't get anything out of going to classes at the autoescuela, actually. I went to about 3 of them, realized he was teaching straight from the manual, and so I just studied on my own at home. I also had the English manual that they special-ordered for me and went through both the English and Spanish manuals at the same time.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks v. much SkyeWalter....will get to my local libreria quick smartish - think it's a confidence thing really, but will check out the books. Sometimes my English head wants to take over! 

Now if I can just get that silly man off the road in his bloody toy car (you know the one that you don't need a licence for...) and I'll be sorted! 

Thank god I'd already had my licence before the UK switched to the test with both theory and practical - god help my kids when they grow up!

Bicos,

Tallulah.


----------



## jaan

By the way. What kind of licence is needed to ride a scooter in spain?
In some countries you need regular or motorbike licence, in other you don't need any (if the scooter engine is not too powerful)


----------



## chris(madrid)

Jaan - There is a SPECIAL 50cc scooter permit available. 

BUT - it makes tax/insurance higher - as basically you're not "officially" tested as fit to ride. btw you will see folk riding without a helmet - IT IS ILLEGAL.

This special permit also allows you to DRIVE one of the AIXAM "cars". 

I think you still need to do some eye/hearing tests - so ask in a driving school or a gestoria close to you.


JUST ONE POINT - In Spain what is called a driving licence elsewhere is called a "PERMISO DE CONDUCIR", here - The Special permit is called a "LICENCIA" - Dont get confused. 

But tbh - I'd recommend you get a proper licence. A full car licence will allow you (after a certain time - ask a gestoria/school) to ride bikes up to 125cc as well with no additional test (this is an EU wide ruling - near enough). A 125 will allow you to take trips into the countryside and suburbs as well. The 50ccs here are supposed to be restricted to a max speed of about 50kph - most are a bit faster - but not capable really of 100kph which you'll NEED out of the cities.


----------



## Pablo de Ronda

*Stolen Driving Licence*

Slightly different query. My wife had her purse pinched today and as a result has lost, among other things, her driving licence (a German one). 

Does anyone know the procedure for getting a new one? Presumably it will have to be a Spanish one as we are residents here. And, obviously, because of the theft she won't be able to hand in her German one? Will she have to take a test? If so, it looks like I'll be doing all the driving from now on ...!!!


----------



## Stravinsky

Pablo de Ronda said:


> Slightly different query. My wife had her purse pinched today and as a result has lost, among other things, her driving licence (a German one).
> 
> Does anyone know the procedure for getting a new one? Presumably it will have to be a Spanish one as we are residents here. And, obviously, because of the theft she won't be able to hand in her German one? Will she have to take a test? If so, it looks like I'll be doing all the driving from now on ...!!!


Well, it may not be as easy as you think ........ because as you say you have no national driving licence now to exchange for a Spanish one.

You dont have a German address you could have one sent to in Germany?


----------



## Pablo de Ronda

Stravinsky said:


> Well, it may not be as easy as you think ........ because as you say you have no national driving licence now to exchange for a Spanish one.
> 
> You dont have a German address you could have one sent to in Germany?


Yes, a postal address is not a problem, but the German authorities will know that my wife is no longer _angemeldet _in Germany, ie registered there.


----------



## Skyewalter

Pablo de Ronda said:


> Slightly different query. My wife had her purse pinched today and as a result has lost, among other things, her driving licence (a German one).
> 
> Does anyone know the procedure for getting a new one? Presumably it will have to be a Spanish one as we are residents here. And, obviously, because of the theft she won't be able to hand in her German one? Will she have to take a test? If so, it looks like I'll be doing all the driving from now on ...!!!


I'm so sorry, Pablo, but I have no idea. Will you be going back to Germany any time soon for a visit? If so, it might be way easier to get her license replaced in Germany rather than pay 400€+ to get one in Spain! You could stop in an autoescuela or a Tráfico office here to ask. Or, could Germany mail her a replacement?? Keep us updated, I'm curious as to what they'll say!


----------

